# EverDrive64 Menu with Full GameShark Support



## Kodewerx (Aug 29, 2014)

Finally, a menu for the EverDrive 64 (http://krikzz.com/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=54) that has a fully functional GameShark implementation! Written by Parasyte, and provided for anyone who considers it a "must-have." Also, excellent study material for anyone who wants to study the source on how a GameShark works in the N64 environment!

Download: https://s3.amazonaws.com/alt64-builds/alt64-0.1.8.6-cheat.zip
Source code: https://github.com/parasyte/alt64

Nothing has changed in the user interface. Same steps to enable cheats. The biggest difference is that you must convert your cheat-files to YAML. We've included a lot of example YAML cheat files that you can use as a template for formatting. For those who aren't familiar with the YAML cheat files, you will need to use an editor like Notepad++ to edit the cheat files. Regular notepad will not work.

The only known issue so far is Banjo Tooie, but we believe that to be related to the patch that makes the game run, and not the code engine. The game loads with cheats enabled, but no cheats take effect.

It is also worth noting that GameShark codes made in an emulator may *not* work properly on the actual hardware.

Happy cheating!


----------



## Spider_Man (Aug 21, 2018)

is there an easy way to add cheats or do you have to manually add them to the game.

i thought it would be cool to have a way to make a cheat list with cheat name on your computer then copy to the sd card.

from what i see you manually add codes to the cart but has no description of what cheat it is.


----------



## KiiWii (Aug 21, 2018)

Retroboy said:


> is there an easy way to add cheats or do you have to manually add them to the game.
> 
> i thought it would be cool to have a way to make a cheat list with cheat name on your computer then copy to the sd card.
> 
> from what i see you manually add codes to the cart but has no description of what cheat it is.



Dat 2014 bump.

Iirc there have been a few more OS variants at krikzz forums, check over there for more up to date features.


----------



## Spider_Man (Aug 22, 2018)

I've been looking and info on the cheat side is limited even admitt3d by posters that it's not documented well enough.

In the end I figured it out and it's a pretty weak feature to be honest.

It shouldn't need expansion pack to run cheats and it should allow users to have cheat descriptions and load it off a txt or a cht file and enable or disable.


----------



## Spider_Man (Jan 6, 2023)

sorry again, I have been trying all day to figure out how to use this yml format.

i have grabbed my codes from gamehacking dot org and selected my codes for my rom region (i used hxd edit to ensure my region was correct).

i save yml format and txt format into my cheats directory, the yml format shows as invalid and all i can do is view it in hex, if i try use txt format i often get an error code error 0xF0.

so i am going to try inject the codes into my rom, but ?? to what it means by open new terminal to then type in the injector.py command to then inject your codes into your rom.


----------

